# Surprise return of color and spirit



## Newfs Mom (Dec 10, 2021)

My partner, Newfish [aka Newf], was steel gray with some red in his fins when i purchased him a year ago. He was already a busybody, displaying and following all the other betta fights in their tiny bowls. He now has a 6 gallon cylindrical tank with lots of [plastic] plants to cruise around in. After about 6 months, my son thought he looked bored, so I should buy him a buddy. He was also losing the red in his fins; they were looking shredded, and not pretty. After research, I bought him a school of 6 neon tetras to keep him company. He tolerates them, with some sulking, unless its feeding time, then it's Battle Royale! Actually, he is a lot more active now, and joins in 'tag' some mornings. I don't know if it's a change to a different 'color-boosting' flake food, or weekly water change-outs, but I realized the red had entirely returned to his fins, even though they still look a bit ragged. He looks so pretty now; comes when I speak his name, or when the meal lights come on. He is all bossy personality, and my companion in the early mornings.
Never give up on your babies. They are worth all the attention and care!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Such a great story!! I agree, we must never give up on them


----------

